# Santa has a gift for every fisherman.



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Santa has a gift for every fisherman.*

Santa’s been very busy with preparing gifts for fishermen before the Christmas. I happened to meet him 6 times when I traveled from Virginia Beach, VA to Annapolis, MD. Some days were windy, rainy, and cold. Some days he couldn’t find good gifts for certain fishermen in spite of his vigorous effort.

I recorded Santa preparing gifts:





Joe


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, you've certainly brightened my spirits this afternoon! Wonderful video, Joe. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours!


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Awesome video, my whole family enjoyed it! That was a nice cat you drug up in the yak!

R/D


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

That was awesome, thank you.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Great video I enjoyed! Thanks!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dear Santa,
I want a 50lb Cobia, a 40lb King, a 20lb Jack, and a nice pier tan. I been good most of the year, except for that one time when...well...you know.


----------

